# Coffee wood in my aquarium



## cruncher (Oct 24, 2012)

I recently bought a great piece of coffee wood from a Lfs (which I didn't know until today), anyway it's been in my musk turle tank for a month now and seems to be ok but does anyone know anything about this type of wood please?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you mean java wood? If so its fine.

Dave


----------



## cruncher (Oct 24, 2012)

my_shed said:


> Do you mean java wood? If so its fine.
> 
> Dave


You are correct, java wood is from coffee trees apparently (just googled it), being java wood do you think it would readily accept java ferns and java Mosses? Obviously once attached securely.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

cruncher said:


> You are correct, java wood is from coffee trees apparently (just googled it), being java wood do you think it would readily accept java ferns and java Mosses? Obviously once attached securely.


 Both will grow on practically anything, underwater.


----------



## CameronJames (May 30, 2012)

Java moss will grow outside of water, but must be keep constantly wet. Which is only suitable for extremely humid vivs or paludariums!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Both will grow on practically anything, underwater.





CameronJames said:


> Java moss will grow outside of water, but must be keep constantly wet. Which is only suitable for extremely humid vivs or paludariums!!


Yup, it makes a convincing landcover in my (very wet) firebellied toad tank, and is a positive pest in my aquatic clawed frog tank.


----------



## cruncher (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for all comments


----------

